#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Raschig Rings

## dhhd5

i'm researching about manufacturing raschig rings for packed tower, i need some documents or suggestions. materials, methods of testing important 	property such as: acid-resistance, pore, ...


Thank you so much!See More: Raschig Rings

----------

